# Webster County needs member



## Raybo1 (Mar 7, 2017)

800acre farm with peanuts and cotton planted this year. there is a house on the property. we have QDM rules in place for 10 years and our neighbors also. we need 4 maybe 5 new members for a total of 5 to 6. Membership last year was $2500 with 5 members. We may add 1 member this year and reduce the membership a little. If interested call Ray 706 587-0481.


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Mar 7, 2017)

do members pay for plantings/food plots?
electric?
water?
primitive camping?
archery and gun?


----------



## Raybo1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Yes everything but feeders


----------



## southerndraw (Apr 5, 2017)

Ray how many spots you still have available?


----------



## bullit (Apr 5, 2017)

Turkey included? 
How many members turkey hunt?


----------

